# a-pillar tweeter pods for Rick (rekd0514)



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

Rick sent his a pillars for his '02 Celica to me for a little pod fabrication. im making a pair of tweeter pods for his Pioneer PRS tweeters. i got them taped up and layed down a layer of 'glass tonight. they need another layer of resin and mat. they are a little thin right now. tomorrow i'll get the baffles cut and glued on. then wrapped with fleece, 'glassed and so on. here's a quick pic. more to come.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks good so far! Keep us updated.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

i got another layer of resin and cloth on them tonight. BTW....resin fumes are the nizzle.  i'll have something that looks like tweeter pods tomorrow.  

http://images26.fotki.com/v890/photos/4/481054/3498678/__004-vi.jpg?1183511158


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Will you be able to pop these off?


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Updates please. I'm thinking about putting Seas 27TBFC/Gs in my A-pillars but have NO IDEA how !!! Thanks


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

im waiting on a gallon of resin from US Composites. the Bondo resin is crap. very flimsey. 

glassman, yes they come right off the a pillars. then just peel the tape off of the mold.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

You need more cowbell!!!!

I mean mat.....it will not stiffen up with just resin itself.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Still waiting on them for 3 months. Hurry up, I want to see them!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

rekd0514 said:


> Still waiting on them for 3 months. Hurry up, I want to see them!


Damn you work quick....


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

minitruck_freq said:


> i got another layer of resin and cloth on them tonight. BTW....resin fumes are the nizzle.  i'll have something that looks like tweeter pods tomorrow.
> 
> http://images26.fotki.com/v890/photos/4/481054/3498678/__004-vi.jpg?1183511158


$25 respirator mask from home depot man.
dont give yourself the cancer.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Update 

steve


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

bump for more pics!


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

is this guy still waiting for these pods?


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Still waiting on Minislutfreak to finish those babies up. Everyone yell at him. haha


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wasn't he giving me **** for taking so long to finish my car? Tweeter pods could be built in a day, 2 at the most.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

they are getting some attention again. working 12 hours a day, 7 days a week for the last 8 weeks has put everything on hold.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

minitruck_freq said:


> they are getting some attention again. working 12 hours a day, 7 days a week for the last 8 weeks has put everything on hold.


Well bring 'em to work.....do SOMETHING.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone else care to take on this project? It has been forever and I don't know if mini is ever going to get around to finishing them up. He has offered to send them back to me a few times, but I didn't know what else to do with them. I don't have any glassing experience or supplies at all, so maybe one of you would be willing to finish them. Not to be rude, but I just don't think he has the time or desire to get them finished up. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks! 

I would really just like to get rid of the velcro that is holding my tweets on now.


----------



## Betdathurt (Nov 27, 2007)

How were they going to be finished(paint, cloth, etc)? And do you know the placement of the tweets? Just trying to figure out what he's doing.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

We were going to have them on axis and just paint the pods black or maybe SEM texture and color them. If we had some cool black vinyl that would be cool too, but I doubt it would be easy to wrap pods.


----------



## Betdathurt (Nov 27, 2007)

Let me know when you get them back. I may be able to finish them for you.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Unpredictableacts is most likely going to finish this project for me. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wow, this is karma working...the guy giving me **** for how long I am taking rebuilding an entire car can't finish a set of pillars that should take 2 days at the most. 

Love it.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Wow, this is karma working...the guy giving me **** for how long I am taking rebuilding an entire car can't finish a set of pillars that should take 2 days at the most.
> 
> Love it.



why the **** do you care? some of us have to work for a living.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Because you are the ****ing ass who gave me **** about rebuilding an entire car while being in a similar situation...and you can't do a 1 day project. Ironic.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Because you are the ****ing ass who gave me **** about rebuilding an entire car while being in a similar situation...and you can't do a 1 day project. Ironic.



LOL. does it really bother you that much? and how long ago was that? get over it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Bother me? Not at all, in fact it made me happy...pretty much made my day.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Bother me? Not at all, in fact it made me happy...pretty much made my day.




it makes you happy but you're crying about it on an internet forum.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

No, just sharing my joy with everyone else.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

OK you two, that'll be about enough. I doubt mini was being that serious when he made that comment about you not finishing your car or whatever. We all know he is never that serious......I mean cmon.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Are the pods built? You need them finished? Send them to me if you want them finished. I would hate to build them without having a similar vehicle around for test fitting.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Mini is going to send them to unpredictable as mentioned above, so it is already taken care of. Thanks anyways.


----------

